# Hymer B544 - Blown air question



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

We have a B544 1988 model (Hospital White and Grey version rather than Cooking Chocolate Brown and Hearing Aid Beige version). Been away over new year and found most things work absolutely fine such as fridge, gas heater, etc. However I have yet to get the blown air heating to work.

From memory with previous caravans/motorhomes there is an option for electric blown heating. Does our model have this electric option? How would I tell?

I have a Truma control with Truma Vent on it, I have a Truma blower under the cupboard floor so I know it should work. However I can't get a squeak out of it.

That said, in the absence of a manual there is a chance I'm just being a bit dim and motorhome heating is a classic case of being easy once you've done it once so before I take up the cupboard floor and apply 12V directly to the blower's terminals can someone with the same model tell me a simple step by step guide to having blown air from the vents.

I've tried without gas, with gas, with every panel (German lettering) switch combination and with all mystery switches and 240V/12V combinations. Just need to be sure I'm not missing something before going further.

Also, is the blown air for electric only or can you run gas fire and blown heating together?


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi
Your heating system will only work on Gas-the electric blower you have found is just that-a 12 volt blower to spread the heat through the vents. As far as I know, you have to use both the fire and the blow heating at the same time, as otherwise you would just be blowing cold air. Although I have the later Combi system, I understand that you first need to light the gas fire-making sure that all your in line gas taps are open, and then switch on the blown air. You will need your 12 volt power to be on for this. Sorry I cant be more specific, but I'm sure someone will be along soon who knows your specific system.


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Hi jimbo_hippo

Below is a link to a Hymer manual. Its for a later model than yours but I think the basics are the same

PS It takes a while to download
Steve F

https://gebrauchte.hymer.ag/Anleitungen/1269361.pdf


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks for the swift reply Waleem and Zoro (who said Swift? It's a Hymer!).

I have a feeling from your descriptions that I have a problem with it. I'm downloading the document now and will study it but I do think it should be a case of turning it on and when you have heat it blows hot. Had blown heating before and can't remember any wierdery about it but should it turn out that I'm I'm being thicker than a diver's watch I will concede and post the results here.

Cheers

James


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Heater*

Don't know if you have sorted your heater problem yet. However our 1990 system works this way. Light the heater, leave for a couple of seconds for it to warm, go to the 12v fan control on the wall, switch to A (auto) and the fan should start turning.

We had problems with our fan not working recently but a few miles on a bumpy road seemed to sort it out!

Sundial


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Jimbo,

I have a 1993 544 and had a similar problem a few years ago.

First and foremost Check the fuses, is power getting to the switch? 
(There are a couple of fuses in the Trauma unit itself, they are under the wardrobe floor).

If the power side is OK, then the fan motor has got to be investigated, it might just be sticking and requires a little gentle persuasion and a drop of oil.

Do not use WD 40 this product is NOT OIL, it disperses oil and grease.

The blown air system should work with or without the heating turned on.

I hope this helps and that you have as much pleasure out of your motorhome as I have had from mine.

Regards

Drew


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks for all your suggestions guys. I now have a manual in English sent by Hymer (which I'll put in the downloads section soon) and your help and the manual confirms that there is a problem. So I'll lift the cupboard floor this weekend and get the meter and a 12V source working to identify the issue.

In reality the blown part is a luxury. We've had a few sub zero nights away and not been cold. But because it's the only thing NOT working 100% on the glorious old bird it's become like a personal mission! 

Cheers.


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

OK guys, the fan works fine. It was just connected to the wrong blade on the breakout under the cupboard floor. i think a few accesories were removed from this van (possible solar panels) before it was sold to me and it looks like what used to be there made the continuity but once removed the 12v supply was connected to fresh air!

Pleased though. It means with a little tweaking absolutely everything works. Nowt better than a bargain!


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Buona sera Jimbo, glad to hear you managed to solve your problem yourself. I'm the same -get really annoyed at things that don't do what they're supposed to, whether I really need it or not.
saluti, eddied


----------

